# Would bankruptcy in the uk get rid of judgements already made



## james j (15 Apr 2012)

If I could get bankruptcy in the uk would  this also get rid of any judgements  already got .Ihave 2 already registered. 
Would it get rid of debts in court system ?.I have civil summons issued but if I could find some way of postponing case?
Is it possible to go bankrupt in Uk but keep your house?


----------



## callaghanj (15 Apr 2012)

`Under Uk insolvency law you will be able to keep your house if it remains in negative equity up to 2years and 3months post bky. You will have to pay the mortgage as normal. If there's equity in the property the Trustee will realise it by asking you to get a 3rd party to give him a sum equivalent to your share of the equity failing that he can ask the court for an order for sale. Bky will cease all court action however any judgements secured on the property will remain.


----------



## james j (16 Apr 2012)

Thanks Callaghanj exact info I was looking now I have to make the big decision 
Of looking into optIon of getting to England and trying to gat bankruptcy through 
Before court cases come up.I do presume if my creditors banks and revenue got wind of what I was doing they would try get Civil bills through quicker


----------

